# Sick and tired of halos, lots of questions.



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

well as you can guess, I am sick and tired of dealing with the halo headlights. On top of replacing the bulb every 3 months (which is a pain in the rear), the heat from the bulb is turning the "crystal" part into a powder. Right now I do not know what the problem is with them, but the pass. side bulb is not working and it is not the relay, fuse, ground, or bulb. So I need to know what all options I have.

I have a 99 sentra with the lucino grill. I would like to find some lights that can use the factory wireing system. The way I see it, I have 2 options. Use some crystal headlights with the H4 bulbs, or get a set of 95-98 headlamps and make a mount for the lucino grill. 

How many people have experience with the Crystal headlamps (h4 bulbs)? Can they easily use the factory wiring or do they need that harness too? And yes I know that there is a way to eliminate the harness with the halo's, but my beef is with the bulbs. Are the bulbs easy to change in the crystals? Are these bulbs actually headlights or fog lights? Are there any crystal style headlamps that use a regular 9004 bulb, or any stock headlamp that looks crystal style?

Also if anyone has a picture of a sentra/200SX with the stock 95-98 headlamps and the lucino grill can you post it up so I can see what that would look like.

Thanks
Chad


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

dude, H4 lamps are the shit, i have them, and iwouldnt ever go with projectors, or halos, or anything else. Crystal headlights, with HID is the best thing ive ever had, Period.. to install them, i cut off the stock 9004/9007 plug, and soldered on the High heat resistant H4 plug, 3 wires on each plug, High / Low / ground.. simplicity.. and mine were installed already aimed.. perfect aiming


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

dante81_98 said:


> well as you can guess, I am sick and tired of dealing with the halo headlights. On top of replacing the bulb every 3 months (which is a pain in the rear), the heat from the bulb is turning the "crystal" part into a powder. Right now I do not know what the problem is with them, but the pass. side bulb is not working and it is not the relay, fuse, ground, or bulb. So I need to know what all options I have.
> 
> I have a 99 sentra with the lucino grill. I would like to find some lights that can use the factory wireing system. The way I see it, I have 2 options. Use some crystal headlights with the H4 bulbs, or get a set of 95-98 headlamps and make a mount for the lucino grill.
> 
> ...


chad .. i can do one of 2 options for you.

option a is not cheap but will be better for your halos.

and 

option b it is cheap and somewhat affordable and easier



but..

option a.

i can take your halos and retrofit an real HID D2S projector unit into them and add them into HID and we can do a wiring diagram and all that for you so u can have true HID system with supreme brightness and light output.

option b.

get the crystal headlights. wiring is basically same as stock but just uses the H4 bulb plugs. They come with the grill brackets ( jes in case u cut your stock ones off ) that way u can still fit your infinity style grill.










here is a photoshop.

i believe chuck has a better pic on his car with them on.

here is chuck car


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

A lot of job still pending but.... crystal, corners & grill done, they work great, go for the better h4 bulb but keep & 55/60w I'm using a set of H4+50% regular color hella, they work much better than any blueish H4 I ever tried











If you need any specific pic, tell me I'll mail them to you


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

is there anyone running the lucino grill with stock headlights?

Chad


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

Retrofitting HID's isnt legal here in Queensland so we just utilise the brightest H4's we can get our hands on. The Phillips 90/110watt H4's are very blue/white in appearance and almost have the look of HID. Thats with my stock n15 headlamp lenses, when I upgrade to the VZR style crystal lamp lenses, they'll look even better. The H4's are far cheaper and while they are stock fittings here, I cant imagine they'd be hard to fit elsewhere.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

XD5 H4, 5100k. trust me. 

i just matched my fogs lamps the the H4's, and omfg. wow. best money spent.


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

Arent the H4 conversions hundreds and hundreds of dollars?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

don't know what the problem with the halo's is that everybody has, I've had mine in for over a year without a bulb blowing, my only problem was running into the back of a CRV, but they have since been replaced without a problem again. I have come to the conclusion that I have the perfect set of halo headlights or that the people on this board no nothing abour wiring things together, the halo's were as easy of an install as a pair of speakers, I dont understand where all the trouble is but anybody who has trouble with them deserves it.


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

Dry said:


> don't know what the problem with the halo's is that everybody has, I've had mine in for over a year without a bulb blowing, my only problem was running into the back of a CRV, but they have since been replaced without a problem again. I have come to the conclusion that I have the perfect set of halo headlights or that the people on this board no nothing abour wiring things together, the halo's were as easy of an install as a pair of speakers, I dont understand where all the trouble is but anybody who has trouble with them deserves it.



Just for your information, my problem is NOT with the wiring. And yes I do know how to wire things up. I don't know why you would come on here and flame everyone who has had problems with halos. you seem to have a god complex where you think everything you have is better than everyone elses. I think you deserved to run into the back of a CRV, serves you right. It is people like you that make me hate to ask a question on this board.


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

hmmm.. back to task here guys, the H4 conversion should cost you very little, especially if you ask someone over here in Australia nicely to supply the parts which are standard here.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I agree I did deserve to hit the CRV, I wasnt paying much attention, but I was paying attention when I installed my halos. I'm not trying to have a complex, I just don't think the halo's are to blame like many people insist, its a mechanical piece, if it works for half the people it should work for everybody the same.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dry said:


> don't know what the problem with the halo's is that everybody has, I've had mine in for over a year without a bulb blowing, my only problem was running into the back of a CRV, but they have since been replaced without a problem again. I have come to the conclusion that I have the perfect set of halo headlights or that the people on this board no nothing abour wiring things together, the halo's were as easy of an install as a pair of speakers, I dont understand where all the trouble is but anybody who has trouble with them deserves it.


I don't have problem with my halos either


----------



## Quik_Fix (Aug 1, 2003)

dante81_98 said:


> is there anyone running the lucino grill with stock headlights?
> 
> Chad


Yeah, I am.

Looks Terrific. I'd post pics but the bastards at cardomain.com arent' returning any emails about my lost password. I'll have to open a new account soon.

The Lucino grills looks good with just about anything.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I've never had a problem with my halos.
The bulbs have never blown, the bulbs have never overheated, and I've never blown a fuse.
Also I've never used the wiring kit that came with it. I directly connected them to the OEM wiring. First I made an adapter, but when that started to corrode in serious canada winters, i hardwired them and can always revert back to regular harness clips when I need to.
Finally, now they are still hardwired, but with OEM BMW 5-series HID projectors with euro VW-jetta bulbs and ballasts (its the Bora there). I still haven't blown a fuse, and this is decidedly a non-nissan piece.
The little H3 lights that came with the halos were real crappy though. All replacements except hella's were also crappy too. This is why i went HID, because there is no bulb to replace and the beam is so much better.

Seth


----------

